# Your number one fear with cycling ?



## Linford (14 Sep 2012)

Answers on a postcard 
I've had a couple of cycles stolen over the years, but never been run over. Any other questions to add to the poll ?


----------



## Theseus (14 Sep 2012)

None of the above


----------



## 4F (14 Sep 2012)

I have one you can add from recent experience. Puncture in front tyre whist going downhill at speed


----------



## Octet (14 Sep 2012)

I'm definitely more concerned about my bicycle getting stolen than anything else. Whenever I am out with a couple of friends, I'm normally saying, "Do you think the bikes will be OK?"

Even though I live on an island with negligible crime figures and they are secured to a metal post by a D-Lock.


----------



## GetAGrip (14 Sep 2012)

4F said:


> I have one you can add from recent experience. Puncture in front tyre whist going downhill at speed


Wow, yeah. With the same token, Front brake failure going downhill at speed


----------



## Rob3rt (14 Sep 2012)

Being seen pushing my bike up a hill, tbh, even being seen stopping for a rest is pretty much horrifying  Never happened yet, but that is my fuel for getting up there!


----------



## monkeylc (14 Sep 2012)

stolen,but I'm really paranoid about people sitting in cars looking at their mobiles while opening the car door!


----------



## tadpole (14 Sep 2012)

Chain snap, that hurts. It's my number one fear.


----------



## Sittingduck (14 Sep 2012)

I voted for the run over option (out of the choices given).

My actual biggest fear is probably some kind of high speed, downhill crash. Something involving the headtube breaking away from the top tube or maybe the handlebars snapping. Unlikely though and I don't think about such things often. Well, I didn't until I read this thread!


----------



## fossyant (14 Sep 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> Being seen pushing my bike up a hill, tbh, even being seen stopping for a rest is pretty much horrifying  Never happened yet, but that is my fuel for getting up there!


 
Oh yes. It's only happened once - Jenkins Chapel climb - we have unfinished business


----------



## Rob3rt (14 Sep 2012)

I was looking forward to (read: dreading) that climb yesterday after the ToB Gun Hill KOM but the lad who was going to lead couldn't come, so we took a less brutal route.


----------



## theclaud (14 Sep 2012)

I refuse to answer the poll. Cycling isn't about fear - it's about fun.


----------



## gavroche (14 Sep 2012)

Octet said:


> I'm definitely more concerned about my bicycle getting stolen than anything else. Whenever I am out with a couple of friends, I'm normally saying, "Do you think the bikes will be OK?"
> 
> Even though I live on an island with negligible crime figures and they are secured to a metal post by a D-Lock.


 We all live on a island, it is called Great Britain and crime is high on this one!


----------



## Fnaar (14 Sep 2012)

Mine is a fairly common fear, I guess. On my roadie, going down a fast hill, with a bend in the middle, wet, but countryside, so no traffic. A herd of sheep suddenly morph into "horror-clowns", and jump over the fence, chasing me down the hill, waving axes, and laughing maniacally, their eyes red and glowing, their bow ties spinning, fake flowers in their lapels spurting blood instead of water.


----------



## theclaud (14 Sep 2012)

User3094 said:


> Do a new poll then?!


I just might, Smeglington. But if I do it today you'll have to write a press release for me.


----------



## ohnovino (14 Sep 2012)

Getting scalped without having a handy excuse ready.


----------



## Drago (14 Sep 2012)

Injuring my man vegetables in an accident.


----------



## rb58 (14 Sep 2012)

My cap not matching my shirt.


----------



## ianrauk (14 Sep 2012)

Having to give up the bike and drive a car. That is my version of hell.


----------



## theclaud (14 Sep 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> *I voted for the run over option (out of the choices given)*.
> 
> My actual biggest fear is probably some kind of high speed, downhill crash. Something involving the headtube breaking away from the top tube or maybe the handlebars snapping. Unlikely though and* I don't think about such things often. Well, I didn't until I read this thread!*


----------



## Scoosh (14 Sep 2012)

Fnaar said:


> Mine is a fairly common fear, I guess. On my roadie, going down a fast hill, with a bend in the middle, wet, but countryside, so no traffic. A herd of sheep suddenly morph into "horror-clowns", and jump over the fence, chasing me down the hill, waving axes, and laughing maniacally, their eyes red and glowing, their bow ties spinning, fake flowers in their lapels spurting blood instead of water.


Thinking of doing a 600km audax, then ?


----------



## theclaud (14 Sep 2012)

User3094 said:


> That's OK, presume we're promoting something involving a stage and an audience full of polo necked beard strokers?
> 
> I'll soon knock somethinmg out, with words such as "eclectic" and " *superlatitive*", that normally does the trick.


 
I'm all for new words, Smeggers, but I'm not sure it's quite what I'm after. At least my job is safe for the moment, in these uncertain times.


----------



## GetAGrip (14 Sep 2012)

Fnaar said:


> Mine is a fairly common fear, I guess. On my roadie, going down a fast hill, with a bend in the middle, wet, but countryside, so no traffic. A herd of sheep suddenly morph into "horror-clowns", and jump over the fence, chasing me down the hill, waving axes, and laughing maniacally, their eyes red and glowing, their bow ties spinning, fake flowers in their lapels spurting blood instead of water.


Ah Bless, JUST WHAT YOU LIKE, EH? and yes, a really common fear that one is, i'm sure


----------



## mangaman (14 Sep 2012)

Asylum seekers


----------



## StuAff (14 Sep 2012)

theclaud said:


> I refuse to answer the poll. Cycling isn't about fear - it's about fun.


+1. And I've had a bike nicked. It wasn't fear, it was a PITA.


----------



## Boris Bajic (14 Sep 2012)

None of the above. I am truly frightened on a bicycle rather fewer times than I am when cleaning the shower.

In order and as asked:

1. *Run over:* Not desirable, but it's happened. I dislike pain and inconvenience (in that order) but am not walloped frequently.
2.* Theft: * It happened frequently when I lived in London. It wasn't frightening. Just inconvenient and expensive.
3. *Downpour:* Some of my *best ever* cycling experiences have either been in a downpour or over the cup of sweet tea that followed it.
4. *Getting old:* I do not fear getting too old to ride. I slightly fear *not* getting too old to ride.
5. *Puncture*: This is not something I comment on. It is a slightly leading question.

So it's *NO* to all questions from me.

As stated by others above, cycling is fun. It is distilled joy and also gets you to the shops and home again. I've raised my children not to be afraid of cycling. I raised them to fear the sound of wind in the trees and monsters and ogres and people from other cultures who do not live or think as we do. Those things are scary. Cycling is not. Fact. Probably.


----------



## mangaman (14 Sep 2012)

Suddenly remembering you don't have a bike?


----------



## Boris Bajic (14 Sep 2012)

Fnaar said:


> Mine is a fairly common fear, I guess. On my roadie, going down a fast hill, with a bend in the middle, wet, but countryside, so no traffic. A herd of sheep suddenly morph into "horror-clowns", and jump over the fence, chasing me down the hill, waving axes, and laughing maniacally, their eyes red and glowing, their bow ties spinning, fake flowers in their lapels spurting blood instead of water.


 
I thought it was just me!


----------



## Rob3rt (14 Sep 2012)

mangaman said:


> Asylum seekers


 
In some places, you may have a point here, even if you are just being humorous!


----------



## TheDoctor (14 Sep 2012)

The only thing I fear is going under a lorry.
If I crashed doing 60 mph down Ventoux, say, I'd go straight ftom the time of my life to the end of it, and that sounds OK.


----------



## BrumJim (14 Sep 2012)

1. Being passed on the way into work.

2. Terminal bike failure miles from civilisation.


----------



## Octet (14 Sep 2012)

gavroche said:


> We all live on a island, it is called Great Britain and crime is high on this one!


 
No, but I live on Guernsey (crown dependency) with a population of 65,000. Although this obviously doesn't make me or the island immune to crime, it is a rarity.


----------



## Red Light (14 Sep 2012)

Noodley calling me a nobber on CC


----------



## Linford (14 Sep 2012)

[QUOTE 2039727, member: 45"]How about

"I have no fears with cycling"

?[/quote]

That is not really an answer to the question is it.


----------



## green1 (14 Sep 2012)

(Northerly) winds especially when I'm cycling to my folks tomorrow. Let the weather gods be kind to me, 50 miles into the wind doesn't appeal if I'm honest.


----------



## dellzeqq (14 Sep 2012)

Owls


----------



## 4F (14 Sep 2012)

You need to change "getting a puncture" to "Bicycle related failure donwhill at speed". Also how about adding "getting offed by a pheasant or other wildlife"


----------



## BrumJim (14 Sep 2012)

Octet said:


> No, but I live on Guernsey (crown dependency) with a population of 65,000. Although this obviously doesn't make me or the island immune to crime, it is a rarity.


 
That's not what I remember from watching Bergerac.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (14 Sep 2012)

tadpole said:


> Chain snap, that hurts. It's my number one fear.


 
I can confirm that it is possible to father children after a chainsnap and the resulting genital discourtesy, although it might not feel like it for a few hours afterwards.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (14 Sep 2012)

rb58 said:


> My cap not matching my shirt.


wearing my shutt socks on the wrong feet on a group ride.

(I still owe you a pint for that one buddy  )


----------



## redcard (14 Sep 2012)

Diarrhea


----------



## Octet (14 Sep 2012)

BrumJim said:


> That's not what I remember from watching Bergerac.


 
Hehehe, that was set in Jersey (arch rivals of Guernsey).


----------



## GrumpyGregry (14 Sep 2012)

On a serious note...

Finding that I have no choice to ride during peak traffic hours in fog on

A24 S. of Horsham
A23 S. of Crawley
A264 between the two.

But as theclaud says cycling is about fun so none of the above are ever gonna happen, except in my nightmares, even on a perfectly clear day.


----------



## Mushroomgodmat (14 Sep 2012)

I voted for getting run over, but thats not really my biggest fear - that would be coming off at 25mph+


----------



## BrumJim (14 Sep 2012)

Octet said:


> Hehehe, that was set in Jersey (arch rivals of Guernsey).


 
D'oh! It's not like the opening credits every episode made it clear which of the Channel Islands this was set on.


----------



## theclaud (14 Sep 2012)

Octet said:


> Hehehe, that was set in Jersey (arch rivals of Guernsey).


 
I save myself having to remember the difference by referring to them both as Jernsey. That seems to keep everybody happy .


----------



## Octet (14 Sep 2012)

Just remember it like this, Guernsey is always better than Jersey


----------



## mangaman (14 Sep 2012)

theclaud said:


> I save myself having to remember the difference by referring to them both as Jernsey. That seems to keep everybody happy .


 
Well I live on Sark and am deeply offended


----------



## 4F (14 Sep 2012)

mangaman said:


> Well I live on Sark and am deeply offended


 
Herm is where it's "at" Sark boy.


----------



## srw (14 Sep 2012)

4F said:


> Herm is where it's "at" Sark boy.


 Go, Brecquou, go!


----------



## Octet (14 Sep 2012)

srw said:


> Go, Brecquou, go!


 
Private Island


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (14 Sep 2012)

No:1 fear = Strava being taken offline. Forever!! 
Doesnt' bare thinking about...........


----------



## AndyPeace (14 Sep 2012)

My biggest fear, Being told I can't have another bike...


----------



## Gary E (14 Sep 2012)

4F said:


> I have one you can add from recent experience. Puncture in front tyre whist going downhill at speed


Yep, that's probably it


----------



## 4F (14 Sep 2012)

Another one for you. The KOM that you have just bust a gut getting on Strava being beaten by someone else on Cycle Chat.


----------



## Crackle (14 Sep 2012)

Never finding a really comfy saddle.


----------



## Linford (14 Sep 2012)

mangaman said:


> Asylum seekers


 
If you want to start a thread about immigration and want me to participate, please do that on another thread and board.


----------



## dan_bo (14 Sep 2012)

Getting it REALLY wrong on that cattle grid at the top of Wessy head. And of course not being able to.


----------



## theclaud (14 Sep 2012)

Octet said:


> Just remember it like this, Guernsey is always better than Jersey


All my Jernsey friends say that...


----------



## Beebo (14 Sep 2012)

for me it's not about fear, it's about being alert to possible problems. I hate the idea of a car pulling out of side road without looking, that is why I am always ultra alert when passing side roads.


----------



## numbnuts (14 Sep 2012)

On a 1-10 scale
Getting run over - 10
Getting your cycle stolen - 5
Getting caught in a downpour
Getting too old to be able to ride – 10 I'm nearly there 
Getting a puncture


----------



## Dragonwight (14 Sep 2012)

I guess being too old is unavoidable the rest is if it worries you alot.


----------



## HovR (14 Sep 2012)

Not really concerned about anything on the poll, however on long fast descents I do sometimes catch myself thinking "It'd really hurt if the forks snapped right now.."


----------



## VamP (14 Sep 2012)

A cycling preventive injury I guess. Everything else is bearable.


----------



## DeepBurn (14 Sep 2012)

Being side swiped by a car/lorry/van who is overtaking me in haste even though there is a car coming in the opposite direction.

It almost happened to me already, just last week, when a white van clearly couldn't wait the 5 seconds it would have taken for the car to pass us. "Pillock" (is the forum friendly version of what I yelled at him as he sped off)


----------



## Octet (14 Sep 2012)

DeepBurn said:


> Being side swiped by a car/lorry/van who is overtaking me in haste even though there is a car coming in the opposite direction.
> 
> It almost happened to me already, just last week, when a white van clearly couldn't wait the 5 seconds it would have taken for the car to pass us. "Pillock" (is the forum friendly version of what I yelled at him as he sped off)


 
I had a similar situation, an HGV that came less than a meter away... that was scary to say the least!


----------



## Sandra6 (14 Sep 2012)

I wasn't scared of any of those until you brought it up, now I wonder if I ought to be?! 
I do worry about falling off, not getting knocked off, but just losing it and going down, hard. Makes me hang on the brakes on downhills.


----------



## theclaud (14 Sep 2012)

Sandra6 said:


> I wasn't scared of any of those until you brought it up, now I wonder if I ought to be?!


 
That, sadly, is the entire point of the thread.


----------



## byegad (14 Sep 2012)

I voted for getting too old. But I also fear some docile do gooding clown will make me wear a ridiculous, useless Styrofoam hat to do it.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (14 Sep 2012)

4F said:


> Another one for you. The KOM that you have just bust a gut getting on Strava being beaten by someone else on Cycle Chat.






Zero chance me stealing any from any CCers though!


----------



## Andy_R (14 Sep 2012)

Fnaar said:


> Mine is a fairly common fear, I guess. On my roadie, going down a fast hill, with a bend in the middle, wet, but countryside, so no traffic. A herd of sheep suddenly morph into "horror-clowns", and jump over the fence, chasing me down the hill, waving axes, and laughing maniacally, their eyes red and glowing, their bow ties spinning, fake flowers in their lapels spurting blood instead of water.


ahh....you've been through Bedlington then...........


----------



## Chris S (14 Sep 2012)

Getting hit by an HGV. You can roll over most other vehicles, you can only roll under HGVs.


----------



## endoman (14 Sep 2012)

Having to ride the roads that Matthew T frequents.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (14 Sep 2012)

2040574 said:


> Is this bike thieving asylum seekers or just asylum seekers who might be bike thieves?



I don't get this at all, why do people make such a big deal about Asylum seekers? Admittedly Soul Asylum were the worst of the college rock trio that included The Replacements and Husker Du but their albums are easy enough to find online.

I say anyone who is willing to overlook 'Runaway Train' I say they should have our support as music lovers.


----------



## thom (14 Sep 2012)

For some people, it's not so much bicycle related, the fear is not being on "the f**king list"


----------



## Accy cyclist (14 Sep 2012)

I put punctures down, and they are my major fear, and they do occur regularly though i've been lucky this year. Being run over is my second fear but touch wood it's never happened so unlike punctures my fear is irrational( i hope).


----------



## roadrash (14 Sep 2012)

to pinch a phrase from another cc member ... i fear cockwombles


----------



## Trail Child (14 Sep 2012)

Being smacked by a vehicle, but especially something huge (bus, train, dump truck, transport, etc).


----------



## ACS (14 Sep 2012)

Being rear ended. Came close recently, cresting a hill in heavy rain when I heard the sound of tyres failing to grip the road. Check behind and saw that vehicle was close enough for me to see the brand of phone the driver was using. So I'm off down the hill like a man possessed. Just not quick enough, the car connected with me giving me the gentlest of nudges; bit of tickle you might say. He then over took me crashing through the 30 mph signs as we entered the village at the bottom of the hill side-by-side and he was still on his phone. No point in getting anti or stressed about it. What can I do to change the culture of a nation?


----------



## LegsRsore (14 Sep 2012)

As mentioned above, the idea of the front forks/wheel breaking on a down hill has me worried. I still tend to pedal faster though 

I suppose my biggest worry is having to remove the seat post from my rectum.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (14 Sep 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> I voted for the run over option (out of the choices given).
> 
> My actual biggest fear is probably some kind of high speed, downhill crash. Something involving the headtube breaking away from the top tube or maybe the handlebars snapping. Unlikely though and I don't think about such things often. Well, I didn't until I read this thread!


I can't claim any high speeds, uphill or downhill , but yes, after the fear of being run over, top tube or handlebar failure on a descend is what I fear most. Most illogical, I know


----------



## palinurus (14 Sep 2012)

That it will become wildly popular, that my colleagues will all turn up to work on their bikes in the middle of winter and have an amusing discussion about snotcicles around the coffee machine.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (14 Sep 2012)

palinurus said:


> That it will become wildly popular, that my colleagues will all turn up to work on their bikes in the middle of winter and have an amusing discussion about snotcicles around the coffee machine.


Hmmmm yeh, everyone cycling. I don't know how i would feel about that.


----------



## ufkacbln (14 Sep 2012)

My wife ever finding out just how much I spend on bikes during the year


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (14 Sep 2012)

Cunobelin said:


> My wife ever finding out just how much I spend on bikes during the year


Oh yes. This is something i have found i compulsively lie about. I will get caught one day.


----------



## Moodyman (14 Sep 2012)

palinurus said:


> That it will become wildly popular, that my colleagues will all turn up to work on their bikes in the middle of winter and have an amusing discussion about snotcicles around the coffee machine.



I can relate to this. One of the joys of cycling is doing something few other people do. It wouldn't be the same if it became mainstream.


----------



## palinurus (14 Sep 2012)

I'll just take up riding a donkey to work.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (15 Sep 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> I voted for the run over option (out of the choices given).
> 
> My actual biggest fear is probably some kind of high speed, downhill crash. Something involving the headtube breaking away from the top tube or maybe the handlebars snapping. Unlikely though and I don't think about such things often. Well, I didn't until I read this thread!


 
The front wheel coming away from the bike after not tightening up the quick release properly and the forks hitting the tarmac at 30mph.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (15 Sep 2012)

2040805 said:


> Sorry, it was just a bit of a joke.



I know


----------



## Hip Priest (15 Sep 2012)

Surprised no one has said this so far, but...The Bonk.


----------



## GrasB (15 Sep 2012)

Wildlife... a lot of it is suicidal by nature & wanting to take me with it when it goes


----------



## mangaman (15 Sep 2012)

2040574 said:


> Is this bike thieving asylum seekers or just asylum seekers who might be bike thieves?


 
Just an all round, low-level fear of them which happens when I'm cycling and at all other times. 

I could have added paedos and old people and young people as well I suppose.

Life on and off the bike is a terrifying thing.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (15 Sep 2012)

mangaman said:


> Just an all round, low-level fear of them which happens when I'm cycling and at all other times.
> 
> I could have added paedos and old people and young people as well I suppose.
> 
> Life on and off the bike is a terrifying thing.



Best not to pay too much attention to the negatives


----------



## Eddie (15 Sep 2012)

Hip Priest said:


> Surprised no one has said this so far, but...The Bonk.


 
It's not scary, it just means you get to eat some nice food.


----------



## wmtlynx (15 Sep 2012)

Out of control dogs and murderers.


----------



## mangaman (15 Sep 2012)

wmtlynx said:


> Out of control dogs and murderers.


 
Dogs and their owners.

Before I am besiyged with criticism, I know the dogs know no better and most dog owners are responsible - but having been 3 times attacked by the animals, all of whose owners' insisted were loveable but playful, I disagree.

One of the dogs bit a large chunk from my leg and was put down.

The other 2 were just out of control,. off the lead, on shared use paths with clear signage that dogs should be on leads..

The irony is I live in the country, with about a billion acres of free land for dog owners to use - but they clog up the 2 usefullish shared use cycle paths we have


----------



## lukesdad (16 Sep 2012)

Cunobelin said:


> My wife ever finding out just how much I spend on bikes during the year


 
Nah ! its the missus joining CC reading the shite I come out with and some of the nobbers I associate with !

Lordy,lordy.lordy


----------



## Linford (16 Sep 2012)

mangaman said:


> Dogs and their owners.
> 
> Before I am besiyged with criticism, I know the dogs know no better and most dog owners are responsible - but having been 3 times attacked by the animals, all of whose owners' insisted were loveable but playful, I disagree.
> 
> ...



Try eating garlic and marmite. Apparently you are what you eat and they don't like their dinners tasting of these. It might work with dogs 

NB: Not so sure about bovril though. Can you give that one a go first and report back ?


----------



## TheDoctor (16 Sep 2012)

mangaman said:


> Just an all round, low-level fear of them which happens when I'm cycling and at all other times.
> 
> I could have added paedos and old people and young people as well I suppose.
> 
> Life on and off the bike is a terrifying thing.


 
I have to differ here.
I've travelled all over the place, on and off bikes. I've seen people come off, I've arrived at restaurants which were fully-booked weeks before, I've stayed at hotels where the restaurant was closed that night and the nearest one was 5 miles away and 400m lower down, I've got to campsites that were full, and got fearsomely lost on many occasions. Every time, someone's gone out of their way to sort me out.
The world is full of people who will help you when you need them.


----------



## DeepBurn (16 Sep 2012)

TheDoctor said:


> I have to differ here.
> I've travelled all over the place, on and off bikes. I've seen people come off, I've arrived at restaurants which were fully-booked weeks before, I've stayed at hotels where the restaurant was closed that night and the nearest one was 5 miles away and 400m lower down, I've got to campsites that were full, and got fearsomely lost on many occasions. Every time, someone's gone out of their way to sort me out.
> The world is full of people who will help you when you need them.



I have to agree - in my opinion (& experience) most people in the World are good people willing to help others.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (16 Sep 2012)

True, but I learned last night in London that if you offer to help a young lady carry her HUGE bag up an escalator she'll probably think you're going to rob her


----------



## Linford (16 Sep 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Best not to pay too much attention to the negatives


 

I was really asking for just one thing which people considered to be an issue to them personally in relation to cycling
I wasn't asking for a raft of excuses, or reasons to hate anyone else in this thread


----------



## Wobblers (16 Sep 2012)

None of them.

The mild worry I have - I certainly wouldn't describe it as "fear" - is a high speed crash, not so much for the inevitable pain and inconvenience but because of the possibility of an extended lay-off from the bike.

Asd for all this harping on about "fear" -why?

I don't fear going to the shops, why the f*** would I fear getting on a bike??


----------



## Accy cyclist (16 Sep 2012)

mangaman said:


> Dogs and their owners.
> 
> Before I am besiyged with criticism, I know the dogs know no better and most dog owners are responsible - but having been 3 times attacked by the animals, all of whose owners' insisted were loveable but playful, I disagree.
> 
> ...


 
Last Saturday i was driving along a road with a cycle lane. As i turned a bend i was confronted by two women who must have had 7 dogs between them, walking towards oncoming traffic in the cycle lane even though there's a perfectly good pavement on the other side. What could've happened if i'd have been cycling i shudder to think! How can anyone be so bloody stupid, and selfish?!


----------



## TheDoctor (16 Sep 2012)

Accy cyclist said:


> Last Saturday i was driving along a road with a cycle lane. As i turned a bend i was confronted by two women who must have had 7 dogs between them, walking towards oncoming traffic in the cycle lane even though there's a perfectly good pavement on the other side. What could've happened if i'd have been cycling i shudder to think! How can anyone be so bloody stupid, and selfish?!





TheDoctor said:


> [lefty liberal wishy-washy twaddle deleted]
> The world is full of people who will help you when you need them.


 
It's full of idiots too!!!


----------



## Hip Priest (16 Sep 2012)

Eddie said:


> It's not scary, it just means you get to eat some nice food.


 
To clarify, I meant getting the bonk and being stranded without food. Bonking within reach of plentiful nice food is a wholly different matter!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (17 Sep 2012)

Linford said:


> I was really asking for just one thing which people considered to be an issue to them personally in relation to cycling
> I wasn't asking for a raft of excuses, or reasons to hate anyone else in this thread



You misunderstand me, I was replying to the post about the more general (non-cycling) nasty things in life. 

There's an old (probably apocryphal) native American story whereby an elder is explaining to a child that there are two wolves fighting inside everyone's soul; one wolf is negativity, anger, frustration hate and pain, the other wolf is positivity, contentment, tolerance and peace. The child asks which wolf wins the fight, to which the elder replies 'whichever wolf you feed'.


----------



## guitarpete247 (17 Sep 2012)

I put down that having my bike stolen is my number one fear. 

I must point out that I've never suffered this fate (though no doubt I will have both my bikes nicked over night now) but always feel a tad paranoid when I leave one fastened up. I always remove pump, computer, tool pouch and run cable through saddle rails of MTB (q/r saddle post) and lock front wheel up with the rear of road bike.
I've seen the odd wreck, chained up, with wheels kicked in and saddle pinched to fear this is my fate with someone waiting for me to walk away. 
I have always tried to lock bike up in an area that has plenty of people walking past or in view, if I can. I have been known to go back and check.
I don't fear any of the others as there's not a lot you can do about them. But to put your bike in harms way, deliberately, and just leave it to the mercy of the rest of the world, to try to fend for it's self. That does frighten me. Especially as I would have to walk home .


----------



## Cress1968 (17 Sep 2012)

Wasp in my eye on the day I forget to wear glasses... Oh no hold on that was yesterday and my eye still hurts lol


----------



## Linford (17 Sep 2012)

guitarpete247 said:


> I put down that having my bike stolen is my number one fear.
> 
> I must point out that I've never suffered this fate (though no doubt I will have both my bikes nicked over night now) but always feel a tad paranoid when I leave one fastened up. I always remove pump, computer, tool pouch and run cable through saddle rails of MTB (q/r saddle post) and lock front wheel up with the rear of road bike.
> I've seen the odd wreck, chained up, with wheels kicked in and saddle pinched to fear this is my fate with someone waiting for me to walk away.
> ...


 

Having your bike nicked stays with you 
. My garage was broken into and it was stolen in the middle of the night. Total financial loss of a very nice bike which I bought new, sold, and then badgered the bloke for 3 years to sell it back to me(well swapped for a nice Hybrid), then had it nicked a couple of days later.
I've had a couple of bikes and a couple of motorbikes nicked over the years, but by far the most upsetting was the Roadie.

Hoping to replace it in the next couple of months, but having to juggle so much other stuff around to achieve it.

I've never been worried about getting hit off, or getting too old, but theft risk in a big town is never far away because they are full of chav scum


----------



## Linford (17 Sep 2012)

[QUOTE 2045606, member: 45"]No they're not. Unless you're counting yourself.[/quote]

What are you on Paul ?


----------



## Linford (17 Sep 2012)

[QUOTE 2045625, member: 45"]Nothing. I have no time for your tireless, prejudiced exaggeration.

If your town is full of chavs then you must be one of them. Otherwise it couldn't be full of chavs.[/quote]

Bring your bike up to mine, chain it to the lamp post at the end of the road, and see how long it stays there for. In fact why not try it in your sisters road.


----------



## Linford (17 Sep 2012)

[QUOTE 2045687, member: 45"]I wouldn't chain my bike to any lamp post linf. That doesn't mean that big towns are full of chavs.[/quote]

Mine is 'well represented' - I know who pinched my bike. He is a local chav off a nearby council estate. His chav big brother was in my daughters school year. You're going to tell me that they are misunderstood now


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (17 Sep 2012)

Other than my bike getting stolen, going down a hill at speed and I get something caught in the wheel or similar and I go flying over the handlebars. Either that or my brakes failing and I end up a bloodied heap at the bottom.


----------



## Linford (17 Sep 2012)

[QUOTE 2045737, member: 45"]No, I'm encouraging you to address your prejudices.

Your town is not full of chavs. You've identified two so far (is that's what we're going to call them).[/quote]

I'm supposed to be cool about people who spend their lives being a menace to others around them, and that they consider that if they clap their eyes on anything, they can just help themselves - and that is OK ?

Chav mentality is just the scourge of society. They are the product of the hand wringers who thought it a good idea the abandon any punishment for them. these kids know no fear - even from the age of 10 or 11. they all know their rights...


----------



## mangaman (17 Sep 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> You misunderstand me, I was replying to the post about the more general (non-cycling) nasty things in life.
> 
> There's an old (probably apocryphal) native American story whereby an elder is explaining to a child that there are two wolves fighting inside everyone's soul; one wolf is negativity, anger, frustration hate and pain, the other wolf is positivity, contentment, tolerance and peace. The child asks which wolf wins the fight, to which the elder replies 'whichever wolf you feed'.


 
If you mean my posts AC, they were only mickey taking.

Linf has a long history of being terrified of everything except his bizarre, horse owning, middle-class set in Cheltenham. He thinks Gloucestershire is terrifying and routinely uses words like chav scum and he we had a long dabate about his terror of a paedophile moving in anywhere near him (again, just a straightforward misunderstanding of probabilty by Linf) - my thesis is he lives in constant terror from outsiders.

Witness his quote from yesterday "'I've never been worried about getting hit off, or getting too old, but theft risk in a big town is never far away because they are full of chav scum 

He has an awful lot of previous in slagging off immigrants - especially young female ones in Cheltenham shops - unfortunately the forum history from his previous incarnation has been purged - essentially he implied the shops of Cheltenham were packed with feckless Polish women with endless children together with his other impressive ouevre of garbage.

My posts were jokes that he would understand and I'm sorry if I didn't make myself clear.

I'm afraid he deserves to have the mickey taken - he ignores serious discussion and is just is here to criticise in my experience


----------



## marafi (17 Sep 2012)

If I get run over then that it for me to ever cycle again. Also I think friends and family would really lecture me whole heatedly in to never cycle again. They really hate the idea especially at night cos I one look scary two not an easy target.


----------



## Raging Squirrel (17 Sep 2012)

my biggest fear is seeing my girlfriend going over the handlebars face first into the road, that's why I go first downhill if it's a bit wet/damp. I haven't told her that though.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (18 Sep 2012)

Raging Squirrel said:


> my biggest fear is seeing my girlfriend going over the handlebars face first into the road, that's why I go first downhill if it's a bit wet/damp. I haven't told her that though.


How thoughtful


----------



## Andrew_Culture (18 Sep 2012)

mangaman said:


> If you mean my posts AC, they were only mickey taking.
> 
> Linf has a long history of being terrified of everything except his bizarre, horse owning, middle-class set in Cheltenham. He thinks Gloucestershire is terrifying and routinely uses words like chav scum and he we had a long dabate about his terror of a paedophile moving in anywhere near him (again, just a straightforward misunderstanding of probabilty by Linf) - my thesis is he lives in constant terror from outsiders.
> 
> ...



Awesome, in future I shall post my responses to Linf rather than deleting them.


----------



## raindog (18 Sep 2012)

If I was actually frightened of being run over, I wouldn't ride a bike.


----------



## Linford (18 Sep 2012)

mangaman said:


> If you mean my posts AC, they were only mickey taking.
> 
> Linf has a long history of being terrified of everything except his bizarre, horse owning, middle-class set in Cheltenham. He thinks Gloucestershire is terrifying and routinely uses words like chav scum and he we had a long dabate about his terror of a paedophile moving in anywhere near him (again, just a straightforward misunderstanding of probabilty by Linf) - my thesis is he lives in constant terror from outsiders.
> 
> ...


 

Ignoring all the personal attacks you are so keen to make on me, and my lifestyle (where did this paedophile thing come from. I have no recollection of a debate about this ???)

Anyway, can we actually discuss immigration properly on another thread dedicated to it as you really have a big chip about my thoughts on this one, and use any of my posts on any subject to raise the issue ?

The floor is yours, but don't use a thread about cycling to vent you prejudice towards me - there is a good chap.....


----------



## Linford (18 Sep 2012)

[QUOTE 2046088, member: 45"]That's really very good then, isn't it? I would hope that one's rights are available for all to learn at any age.

Any suggestion that a person should not know their rights is a clear implication that the writer wishes those rights to be removed.[/quote]

You've never actually 'lived' in a rough area have you?


----------



## al78 (18 Sep 2012)

[QUOTE 2046088, member: 45"]That's really very good then, isn't it? I would hope that one's rights are available for all to learn at any age.

Any suggestion that a person should not know their rights is a clear implication that the writer wishes those rights to be removed.[/quote]

I suspect that he means they know their rights but have no regard for the responsibilities that go with those rights.


----------



## Linford (18 Sep 2012)

al78 said:


> I suspect that he means they know their rights but have no regard for the responsibilities that go with those rights.


 
Absolutely. They have no fear of any level of retribution which the system can hand out. They don't worry about incarceration, they don't worry about a clip around the ear by the plod who catches them in the act. They are surrounded by teams of hand wringers as soon as they enter the criminal justice system.
The worst thing about modern society is that their moral compas is totally skewed as they miss the role models who might stand up and say that what they are doing is wrong - and why !
They are the product of a generation of people who also lacked this, so they will then go on to breed the next generation who think it is OK to take something which doesn't belong to them. There are no scruples there whatsoever - and I am a lot closer to it than you might imagine.


----------



## theclaud (18 Sep 2012)

Linford said:


> Absolutely. They have no fear of any level of retribution which the system can hand out. They don't worry about incarceration, they don't worry about a clip around the ear by the plod who catches them in the act. They are surrounded by teams of hand wringers as soon as they enter the criminal justice system.
> The worst thing about modern society is that their moral compas is totally skewed as they miss the role models who might stand up and say that what they are doing is wrong - and why !
> They are the product of a generation of people who also lacked this, so they will then go on to breed the next generation who think it is OK to take something which doesn't belong to them. There are no scruples there whatsoever - and I am a lot closer to it than you might imagine.



And a couple of posts ago you were complaining that Mangaman was diverting the thread from the subject of cycling...


----------



## antnee (18 Sep 2012)

As comented on already Cycling is about fun, so although I voted for not being run over ( as I have already had that one happen) I did walk away from it fortunatly though the bike suffered somewhat.. The real problem is being miles from home and the bike being stolen so perhaps I should have voted for that?


----------



## BrumJim (18 Sep 2012)

Linford said:


> You've never actually 'lived' in a rough area have you?


 
He has.


----------



## Linford (18 Sep 2012)

BrumJim said:


> He has.



So if that good why did he move ?


----------



## Andrew_Culture (18 Sep 2012)

I don't understand the fuss about living in a 'rough' area, my neighbourhood was (until recently) officially one of the ten most 'deprived' neighbourhoods in the entire country, and yet when you look at the local crime maps the crime (excluding domestics and fuedal violence) appears to be happening in all the neighbourhoods surrounding ours...


----------



## BrumJim (18 Sep 2012)

Linford said:


> So if that good why did he move ?


 
Work.


----------



## mangaman (18 Sep 2012)

Linford said:


> Ignoring all the personal attacks you are so keen to make on me, and my lifestyle (where did this paedophile thing come from. I have no recollection of a debate about this ???)
> 
> Just before you flounced - it was the same debate you've forgotten about in which you went on about Polish women in Cheltenham shops - sadly no longer in the archives. You were concerned that there may be paedophiles living near you and you would never know.
> 
> ...


----------



## Linford (18 Sep 2012)

mangaman said:


> .


The prospect that someone has a different opinion to yours seems to infuriate you. It might help to talk about it as you are so keen to drag it up at every opportunity.


----------



## Boon 51 (18 Sep 2012)

Just beat Wiggins over the finishing line and then woke up...


----------



## Linford (18 Sep 2012)

[QUOTE 2046531, member: 45"]You're suggesting that I moved because I lived in a rough area, and also that I've never lived in a rough area.[/quote]

There are a lot of reasons for uprooting ones family and moving 100 miles away. I spent this morning in Yatton, and was in Cheddar collecting a horse for a friend on sunday so I am familiar with where you moved, and have spent enough time in Brum over the years to see why it wasnt a difficult decision to make.

The guys in the co I was visiting all commute there from Northampton Kettering, Banbury, Swansea, and stay in B&B during the week, so there was nothing to stop you doing similar if Brum was so hot as a place to raise a family. There are good and bad parts in Brum, but the whole place is really not as nice give the choice is it.
It is a lot to expect of your family to move from all their network of friends just for your career aspirations, and so it could only realistically happen if the new place was really a step up...don't you agree?


----------



## Linford (18 Sep 2012)

[QUOTE 2046526, member: 45"]Perfect opportunity for you then. If you're not willing to step up to the plate and become that role model, then you have no right (see what I did there?) to complain about the two "chavs" which you are able to account for in Cheltenham.[/quote]

Not with those two though, but I already am in my own small way - and they are getting it 

See, they aren't stupid. They know that a social worker type person only 'gives a toss' because that is their chosen method of putting bread on the table.


----------



## Linford (18 Sep 2012)

[QUOTE 2046521, member: 45"]Yup. Lived and worked.

You, on the other hand, don't.[/quote]

My problem is passing traffic. I live between the roughest area and the town and it's centre, with council estates 50 yards in one direction, and 200 yards in another.Before that, My old house backed onto a very rough area, and occasionally suffered from passing traffic looking for trouble.

How often in your road in Brum did you see groups of chav's walking on both the road and the pavments whilst at the same time scouting lines of parked cars for anything worth knocking a window out for, as this happens all the time where I live.

Last time I challenged one of these fearless track suited types, it ended up in court - he is now doing life for murder for sticking a screwdriver in someones head for their I-phone


----------



## BrumJim (18 Sep 2012)

Linford said:


> There are a lot of reasons for uprooting ones family and moving 100 miles away. I spent this morning in Yatton, and was in Cheddar collecting a horse for a friend on sunday so I am familiar with where you moved, and have spent enough time in Brum over the years to see why it wasnt a difficult decision to make.


 
Having spoken to him just before the move, it was a very difficult decision.



Linford said:


> The guys in the co I was visiting all commute there from Northampton Kettering, Banbury, Swansea, and stay in B&B during the week, so there was nothing to stop you doing similar if Brum was so hot as a place to raise a family. There are good and bad parts in Brum, but the whole place is really not as nice give the choice is it.


 
How about the cost of it?



Linford said:


> It is a lot to expect of your family to move from all their network of friends just for your career aspirations, and so it could only realistically happen if the new place was really a step up...don't you agree?


What makes you think that it was even partially for his career aspirations?

Sorry to step in, but it knowing Paul a bit, it seems as though you are making a number of fundamental assumptions that just don't apply.
Like the bloke who came round trying to sell us gas, and couldn't understand why getting the cheapest price wasn't the most important thing for us. Can you guess what was?


----------



## theclaud (18 Sep 2012)

Linford said:


> My problem is passing traffic.


 
Those damn 4x4s clogging the place up again, eh? I know exactly what you mean.


----------



## al78 (18 Sep 2012)

BrumJim said:


> Like the bloke who came round trying to sell us gas, and couldn't understand why getting the cheapest price wasn't the most important thing for us. Can you guess what was?


 
You are all electric?


----------



## BrumJim (18 Sep 2012)

al78 said:


> You are all electric?


No, but a family full of eccentrics.


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (18 Sep 2012)

My real biggest fear is coming down with something that would stop me riding permanently.


----------



## Linford (18 Sep 2012)

BrumJim said:


> Having spoken to him just before the move, it was a very difficult decision.
> 
> 
> 
> How about the cost of it?


 
They car share, and due to the dismantling of the manufacturing industry, the people with these very specialist skills have to travel nowadays. There was 30 or companies doing this when I started in the business 25 years ago, and now down to about 10.

I won't take this further out of respect for MrP as I feel the line has been crossed (as said on the other thread about biofuel), but criticism of lifestyle choice seems fair game on here, and I got drawn in 

[QUOTE 2047567, member: 45"]There are a lot of reasons for moving, you're right. I don't need to discuss any of them with you though. Not liking Birmingham wasn't one of them.

Birmingham is great.[/quote]

Nothing more to say Paul. Sorry if I offended


----------



## Alan Frame (18 Sep 2012)

Don't like descending , not keen on uphill , but flat is fun .


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (18 Sep 2012)

My biggest fear is finally having to stop riding.
I've had to face it once and it tore me apart.


----------



## Broughtonblue (19 Sep 2012)

ACS said:


> Being rear ended. Came close recently, cresting a hill in heavy rain when I heard the sound of tyres failing to grip the road. Check behind and saw that vehicle was close enough for me to see the brand of phone the driver was using. So I'm off down the hill like a man possessed. Just not quick enough, the car connected with me giving me the gentlest of nudges; bit of tickle you might say. He then over took me crashing through the 30 mph signs as we entered the village at the bottom of the hill side-by-side and he was still on his phone. No point in getting anti or stressed about it. What can I do to change the culture of a nation?


i fear getting 'rear ended'!!!!


----------



## BrumJim (19 Sep 2012)

My head says the fear of getting squashed by a big lorry that didn't even know I was there is the biggest.
But I get a lot of anxiety dreams, and they are all based on my bike being stolen. None at all on accidents.


----------



## citybabe (19 Sep 2012)

I'm concerned about having my bike stolen again . Had one stolen a couple of months ago and it's not a nice feeling


----------



## al78 (19 Sep 2012)

TonyEnjoyD said:


> My real biggest fear is coming down with something that would stop me riding permanently.


 
That is my fear as well, or having an accident that would prevent me from cycling/walking/doing all the active hobbies that I enjoy, forever.

I know a woman who fell down the stairs in her house and broke her leg, prior to that she enjoyed going out for day walks and walking weekends, a year later she still cannot walk more than a couple of hundred yards.


----------



## Peowpeowpeowlasers (20 Sep 2012)

I sometimes see a bloke near me, riding a hand-cycle. He's living proof that a disability need not end your enjoyment of the outdoors.


----------



## insouciant (20 Sep 2012)

My handlebars vanishing into thin air during a fast descent.


----------

